# life of smoke detecter



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

electricmason said:


> I was told by the guy in the electrical department in Homedepot that the new smokes are per-programed to stop working after 7 years...anyone else heard this or can confirm or debunk this


I would think this is only true if they were a combination smoke CO detector.

Then again...
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/22275A.pdf

The last item on the list.

*10 year End-of -Life indication.*


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricmason said:


> I was told by the guy in the electrical department in Homedepot that the new smokes are per-programed to stop working after 7 years...anyone else heard this or can confirm or debunk this


Even the ones that have a 10-year lithium battery sealed in them?*
http://www.kidde.com/SafetyMadeSimple/Pages/Kidde Worry-Free Alarms.aspx


*


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.ecmag.com/section/miscellaneous/smoke-alarms-life-expectancy


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I remembering seeing ones that said that on them, but I'm not sure which they are. Said it will beep every 30 seconds, and will no longer function. I'm thinking it may have been a co alarm. 

I see no reason not to dispose of them every 7 years after the amount of dust they collect. They're cheap to replace, and are a proven life saver.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> I remembering seeing ones that said that on them, but I'm not sure which they are. Said it will beep every 30 seconds, and will no longer function. I'm thinking it may have been a co alarm.
> 
> I see no reason not to dispose of them every 7 years after the amount of dust they collect. They're cheap to replace, and are a proven life saver.


Agree whole heartedly with that. There should be an end of life capability programmed into the self check feature on every life saving device. I'm sure the 7 to 10 year period is an engineer's guesstimate and in no way is activated by the amount of dust accumulated.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

If there's a 10 year life, why do so many commercial spaces have detectors from 20 or more years ago


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know about other states, but Vermont will sign onto whatever new smoke product comes onto the market

systems are usually non compliant before their life expectancy is a problem here

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> I remembering seeing ones that said that on them, but I'm not sure which they are. Said it will beep every 30 seconds, and will no longer function. I'm thinking it may have been a co alarm.
> 
> I see no reason not to dispose of them every 7 years after the amount of dust they collect. They're cheap to replace, and are a proven life saver.





LARMGUY said:


> Agree whole heartedly with that. There should be an end of life capability programmed into the self check feature on every life saving device. I'm sure the 7 to 10 year period is an engineer's guesstimate and in no way is activated by the amount of dust accumulated.


What's better, an 8 year old smoke detector still protecting the house?
No smoke detector at all because after the 7 year life the homeowner threw it out and didn't replace it?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What's better, an 8 year old smoke detector still protecting the house?
> No smoke detector at all because after the 7 year life the homeowner threw it out and didn't replace it?


no smoke detector is better. the illusion of security is much worse than no security at all.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> no smoke detector is better. the illusion of security is much worse than no security at all.


That makes no sense.

You just said that having no smoke detector at all is better than having an 8 year old smoke detector that works perfectly fine.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> If there's a 10 year life, why do so many commercial spaces have detectors from 20 or more years ago


Those are smoke detectors not smoke alarms.

Being smoke detectors they are part of a fire alarm system that is required to be professionally tested and has a fire panel monitoring for troubles.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Those are smoke detectors not smoke alarms.


Go plant a post light.. you sound like Ken.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Go plant a post light.. you sound like Ken.. :laughing:


I am sorry that it is difficult for you to understand words mean things. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I am sorry that it is difficult for you to understand words mean things. :thumbsup:


The topic is a smoke detector from HD.. why not start throwing the different voltages that the systems use also..


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've heard that as well. I use 7 years as my change out point.

I take my sharpie and write on the back "REPLACE MONTH/YEAR" 
(e.g. - REPLACE OCT/2020).

I tell the homeowner this as well and to change the batteries when the clock changes in the spring and fall. A sleeve of 9V from Costco/BJ's works well for this.

As for the Customer - if he/she follows this, that's their call. I've replaced some that were up to 30 years old. Yeah they worked when I push the test button - but they were full of dust - nasty, nasty.....


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Edrick said:


> If there's a 10 year life, why do so many commercial spaces have detectors from 20 or more years ago


 
Old teknology.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

in commercial there should be at least an annual inspection and cleaning! actually, there should be one for resi, but that aint gonna happen till they hire a LOT more inspectors!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

NFPA 72, 11.8.1.4(5)(b)

Smoke alarms installed in one- and two-family dwellings SHALL NOT remain in service longer than 10 years from the date of manufacture.


.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

papaotis said:


> in commercial there should be at least an annual inspection and cleaning! actually, there should be one for resi, but that aint gonna happen till they hire a LOT more inspectors!:whistling2::laughing:


Annual inspections and testings are already required annually... NFPA 72, 10.4.4.4.1


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

WhitehouseRT said:


> NFPA 72, 11.8.1.4(5)(b)
> 
> Smoke alarms installed in one- and two-family dwellings SHALL NOT remain in service longer than 10 years from the date of manufacture.


...just found this:


> *Why does the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) recommend that home smoke alarms be replaced after 10 years?*
> 
> Like all devices with electronic components, smoke alarms have a limited effective service life. As electronic devices, smoke alarms are subject to random failures. In 10 years there is roughly a 30% probability of failure before replacement. After 15 years, the chances are better than 50/50 that your alarm has failed. That is too big a risk to take. Replacing alarms after 10 years protects against the accumulated chance of failure, but monthly testing is still your first, best means of making sure your alarm will work.
> 
> Source: NFPA 72; 2007 Edition page 72-118; Section 11.8.1.4 Paragraph 5(b)


http://www.brkelectronics.com/faqs/...mmends-to-replace-smoke-alarms-every-10-years


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is good website material. Setup a page on smoke detector replacement and post the facts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> The topic is a smoke detector from HD.. why not start throwing the different voltages that the systems use also..


Home Depot does not sell any smoke detectors.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This is good website material. Setup a page on smoke detector replacement and post the facts.


But call them smoke alarms so you look like you know what you are doing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Home Depot does not sell any smoke detectors.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Code-One...attery-Backup-21008069/100128246#.UmWgVZTtiW8

:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> But call them smoke alarms so you look like you know what you are doing.


I always fool them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Code-One...attery-Backup-21008069/100128246#.UmWgVZTtiW8
> 
> :whistling2:


Their copy writter is as daft as some of the members here. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Their copy writter is as daft as some of the members here. :whistling2:


I did have to go thru like 9 pages to find one that said Detector :laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ask anyone what a smoke detector is.Sounds like the Ground up/down waste of gigabits.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Ask anyone what a smoke detector is.Sounds like the Ground up/down waste if gigabits.


It would be like that except that it has to do with the listing and the rules.

The rules for smoke detectors are much different than the rules for smoke alarms

Also most areas require homes to have smoke alarms so if you get it in your head to have full blown fire system with panel and smoke detectors you would still have to install smoke alarms.

As I told B4T, words have meanings and it is better if we know them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Ask anyone what a smoke detector is.Sounds like the Ground up/down waste of gigabits.


I thought you left?


----------

